# anni '90



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Conservando alcuni cd sono incappata nella mia collezione Grunge... 

dai Alice in chains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3FnQMSD4Zg


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InQWcq8_VPg


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Conservando alcuni cd sono incappata nella mia collezione Grunge...
> 
> dai Alice in chains
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3FnQMSD4Zg


 
Mi piaceva tanto il primo cd Facelift
quello con
I'm a man in the box 

I'm the man in the box
Buried in my shit
Won't you come and save me, save me

Feed my eyes, can you sew them shut?
Jesus Christ, deny your maker
He who tries, will be wasted
Feed my eyes now you've sewn them shut

I'm the dog who gets beat
Shove my nose in shit
Won't you come and save me, save me

Feed my eyes, can you sew them shut?
Jesus Christ, deny your maker
He who tries, will be wasted
Feed my eyes now you've sewn them shut

Feed my eyes, can you sew them shut?
Jesus Christ, deny your maker
He who tries, will be wasted
Feed my eyes now you've sewn them shut



e poi c'era un brano, Sea of sorrow,  con questo refrain che spesso mi sovviene 

You opened fire... and your mark was true
You opened fire... aim my smilin' skull at you
You opened fire...


Anche il mini cd Jar of flies è ok


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi piaceva tanto il primo cd Facelift
> quello con
> I'm a man in the box
> 
> ...


sei di buon umore noto.

Them Bones lyrics
I Believe Them Bones Are Me
Some Say We're Born Into The Grave
I Feel So Alone 
Gonna End Up A Big Ole Pile A Them Bones

Dust Rise Right On Over My Time
Empty Fossil Of The New Scene
I Feel So Alone
Gonna End Up A Big Ole Pile A Them Bones

Toll Due Bad Dream Come True
I Lie Dead Gone Under Red Sky
I Feel So Alone 
Gonna End Up A Big Ole Pile A Them Bones


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> sei di buon umore noto.
> 
> Them Bones lyrics
> I Believe Them Bones Are Me
> ...


Ciao. Forse sono loro pendenti verso the dark side of souls

e vogliamo parlare di

Pearl jam? Gustavano?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. Forse sono loro pendenti verso the dark side of souls
> 
> e vogliamo parlare di
> 
> Pearl jam? Gustavano?


Mi gustavano parecchio... ma anche loro tendevano al deprimente...

direi che tutto il movimento tendeva al suicidio


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi gustavano parecchio... ma anche loro tendevano al deprimente...
> 
> direi che tutto il movimento tendeva al suicidio


 
Cobain docet


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Cobain docet


Kurt  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... Non scordiamo i Soundgarden, anzi scordiamoceli visto la fine che ha fatto il cantante, bleah...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Kurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ti piace la canzone con Timbaland? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





orrore...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

Che fine ha fatto? non lo so davvero


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Che fine ha fatto? non lo so davvero


prima Audioslave non male... poi orrore da solista


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> prima Audioslave non male... poi orrore da solista


Fa il divo pop...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*............*



MK ha detto:


> Fa il divo pop...


Meno male, pensavo fosse morto poraccio


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Meno male, pensavo fosse morto poraccio


No per fortuna no, almeno lui... però non si può sentire quella voce così eh  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpRNW8uRJHk


----------

